# [Dutch NR] Maarten Smit Clock official 9.20 avg



## Yes We Can! (Apr 21, 2010)

> German Open 2010
> Bad average for him  Stupid counting 10 ruined the average...
> But good single, and it's still Dutch NR! Hope, you get it next time, Maarten.



He won 1st place at GO!

PS: The video is still processing.


----------



## kinch2002 (Apr 21, 2010)

Great to see you get a good solve...but it sucks when you don't get a good average . Well done on being 6th and 8th in the world anyway!


----------

